# „Compliance”



## vincix

Mă interesează să știu cum aș putea traduce „compliance” în contextul următor:

„Boosting Your Credibility for Increased Compliance”.


----------



## vincix

Sugerez, în continuare, poate ceva cu „adecvare”? Dar ce adjectiv potrivit să găsesc pentru „increased”?


----------



## farscape

Ne-ar mai trebui nişte repere din context, aşa nu pot să-ţi sugerez  decât maleabilitate sau flexibilitate pentru _compliance_ - care s-ar  putea să fie aiurea (Măreşte-ţi credibilitatea pentru o maleabilitate  sporită...  )

f.


----------



## vincix

Problema e că ăsta e titlul capitolului din carte. E o carte motivațional-corporatistă  Și în fragmentul pe care-l am nu mai apare deloc cuvântul „compliance”. Apoi nu face, în principiu, decât să vorbească despre cât de important este să fii autorul unei cărți, ca să te poți diferența de ceilalți care pot fi la fel de inteligenți ca tine într-un anumit domeniu. Cam ăsta-i contextul. Deci oricum e o noțiune a limbajului corporatist, ca să-i zic așa  Dar „maleabilitate” deja nu-mi sună foarte rău, ținând cont de tipul ăsta limbaj


----------



## farscape

Cred că am găsit interpretarea potrivită, dar mai citește și tu în wiki, paragraful cu Silvia 2005 și compliance. 

"Mărește-ți credibilitatea dacă vrei să fi urmat/ascultat mai repede/cu mai puțină reticență/fără rezerve."

Later,
.


----------



## vincix

Mulțumesc! Explicația e de mare ajutor


----------



## irinet

Sau pentru a câştiga încredere.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> Sau pentru a câştiga încredere.



 Nu prea cred că încredere = compliance. Linkul din Wikipedia e destul de edificator.

Best,
.


----------



## fathe

Sau poate fi „Dezvoltă-ţi încrederea pentru a câştiga aderenţi”


----------

